# Beginner with Living Plants and Soft coral questions.



## Squeakrz44 (Sep 11, 2006)

My wife and I purchased a 90 gal. tank 1 yr. ago. We have the following:

1. Cascade Canister Filter Model 1200
2. Dual Bak Pak Protein Skimmer
3. Zod Med Powersweep
4. Gamma UV Ultraviolet Sterilizer
5. Orbit 24 Hour Lighting System

We had our water checked and everything was fine. Water Salinity is at 1.021.We change approx. 10 Gal. of water every week. Every 4th week we do 25 gal changes.

Also we have 3 inches of coral rock on tank floor and about10 lbs. of live rock. In our aquarium at this time are:

1 yellow tailed Damsel
2 Clown fish
2 triple stripe damsels
1 Domino Damsel
1 Blue Velvet Damsel
1 Coral Beauty
1 Lawnmower Benny
15 Snails

Our question is:

We have been waiting a long time to introduce live plants and soft corals to our aquarium. What types of live plants and soft corals should we introduce to our aquarium since we are completely new to this area. But very excited to learn and enjoy?

Also, what fish that we currently have are not safe for having llive plants and soft corals. We may have some that are not coral safe but we really don't kinow. If so we would take them out of the aquarium and get fish that are coral safe.


If you have any suggestions on types of corals and llive plants to add, my wife and I would greatly appreciate them. Also any fish to purchase that would go well in a coral aquarium.

Thank you


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Freshwater plants will die in saltwater. As for corals, I'm not sure how many people can help you in your selection since almost everyone here is into freshwater planted tanks.

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to point you toward, but try here:

Reef Central Online Community

Anyway, hope your tank becomes a source of happiness for you, and try a freshwater planted tank when your wallet feels a little lighter =].


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

You might consider a planted saltwater tank that includes different micro and macro algae, grasses, etc, for saltwater. Many of the saltwater shops keep those plants in stock now due to high use of refugiams as part of the overall filtration strategy. Also, button polyps, colt corals, etc. are all good starter corals for soft corals. I would echo James comment about looking for information on a site devoted to reef keepers for more up to date information. I moved over from saltwater/reef tanks about 12 months ago.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

The November issue of Aquarium Fish Magazine will have an article about the saltwater aquatic plants (macroalgaes). Keep your eyes open for it, it should be out soon. 

Other than that, yeah, go visit Reef Central for saltwater info.

Good luck!


----------

